# 47 Huffman?



## JimRoy (Nov 29, 2020)

I just purchased this frame and pieces from Pat MCClearen today and he has not shipped it yet.  Pat is a great guy to deal with.  I’m kicking around some ideas for the project.  I have restored many bikes and have one in a museum.   I wonder what I should do?   At this point it could be the best or worse restoration I’ve ever done.  I might not restore it at all and make it “The Patina Special “.  That would be something new for me.  Please share your ideas.  I will pick one and run with it.  Thanks,  JimRoy


----------



## Sun311usa (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Sun311usa (Dec 11, 2020)

Sun311usa said:


> View attachment 1317211



Huffman Dixie Flyer I sold awhile back to a guy. Guess it placed 2nd in the bike class at sacramento auto show


----------



## Dogtown (Dec 24, 2020)

I’m doing a 41 Belknap Huffman would really like to see your progress.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2020)

JimRoy said:


> I just purchased this frame and pieces from Pat MCClearen today and he has not shipped it yet.  Pat is a great guy to deal with.  I’m kicking around some ideas for the project.  I have restored many bikes and have one in a museum.   I wonder what I should do?   At this point it could be the best or worse restoration I’ve ever done.  I might not restore it at all and make it “The Patina Special “.  That would be something new for me.  Please share your ideas.  I will pick one and run with it.  Thanks,  JimRoy
> 
> 
> View attachment 1309064
> ...



I vote patina simply because the chrome bill alone would be more than the bike is worth totally restored. By restore I mean taken back to original in correct colors, parts, and finish e.g. chrome and cad. Chain ring looks Colson. Personally I'd go klunker, custom, or rat on this one. Chasing the correct parts will put you over the money and these are fairly common bikes. Those are my thoughts. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKPC (Dec 24, 2020)

I have bought a few frames from Pat & Angie, and am very pleased with them.  Got it yet?   Most of the frames he has are red house painted.....don't know why but easy to remove if need be.  I almost bought this frame for it's pleasing lines and because the fork and crank were still with it..Looking forward to what comes of it!


----------

